# For those coming....here's my yard....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Beings so many people are coming this week, thought i'd show you my little house....

This is the front yard
View attachment 95567


and the back yard
View attachment 95568



One of the doggie doors
View attachment 95569



anyone need some Group Therapy???
View attachment 95570



catch a little sun?
View attachment 95571



Relax and chat
View attachment 95572



swim with the mermaids
View attachment 95573



eat 
View attachment 95574



eat more (hot tub in the background
View attachment 95575


so, now you know where you'll be spending the day (or days). Saturday is almost here!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The **** with Saturday. It looks so inviting, I'm coming now.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ok Sue! Good, you can clean all the glasses at the bar and do some last minute shopping and walk the dogs and take them to the Groomer for me on Friday......yes! Come here now!! k:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that's my kind of yard! Not an inch of grass to be mowed. :thumbsup:

Pat your house is just beautiful and looks like a relaxing resort. So....how long can we hang out before we wear out our welcome? :innocent:

btw...LOVE the canopy on the doggy door!!! And you sound like me, there are just some things that you really can't or don't want to do until the last minute. I'll be getting up really early Thursday morning to give Jett & Callie another bath. Poor kids are getting 2 this week.

I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED!!! THE WEEKEND'S ALMOST HERE!!! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Now that's my kind of yard! Not an inch of grass to be mowed. :thumbsup:
> 
> Pat your house is just beautiful and looks like a relaxing resort. So....how long can we hang out before we wear out our welcome? :innocent:
> 
> ...


Crystal, if you want to give them a bath here on Friday evening, I have a great set-up!! Think about it....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Crystal, if you want to give them a bath here on Friday evening, I have a great set-up!! Think about it....


Hmmmm....I just may take you up on that offer! I've been dying to see your set up ever since you first described it. And I wouldn't even need to bring a dryer. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks so inviting,one of these days I gotta find time to make it. The tough part is I have 4 Maltese and a cocker,who should I bring? Well guess I'd have to narrow it down to 4 Malts...I love your front yard,low maintenance ,no grass to mow! I love the doggie door w/ canopy,that's so adorable!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks great, Pat. Can't wait! :chili::chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't wait,Pat.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't wait Pat, it looks lovely! we might not want to leave.

oh and save some of those prep jobs for your 'staff' / houseguests, put me to work!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh WOW Pat...you have a beautiful home!! I just love that it's on the water...it looks so relaxing and inviting. I can't wait!!! And ditto what Brenda said...you have to put your houseguests to work! I'm totally up for being on the decorating/cleaning/grooming/errands/etc committee...whatever you need! Bailey says he's only volunteering for the eating/relaxing/playing committee though...


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm so envious that I won't be there. Sitting on a deck by the water surrounded by Malts and friends--can't think of a better way to spend a Saturday. Have fun everyone! Pat, your house looks so inviting. How great of you to open it up for everyone.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:crying: :crying: me, Lola and Penny want to come. :crying: :crying:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG.......Your home is so beautiful. It does indeed look more like a relaxing resort than a home. You guys are all so lucky to get together with the malts and all ....your going to have a blast ! 
Jenna:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Love your home Pat! Can't wait to be there surrounded by little fluffs!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks so inviting! Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> Love your home Pat! Can't wait to be there surrounded by little fluffs!


 
.....and surrounded you will be! :thumbsup::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh pat your home is beautiful , looks like my dream home . by the water ... everything .. oh n the doggie door well dolce said to tell the fluffs hes jealous. oh my god im praying everything goes as i plan because i do not want to miss this. I just sent all of you guys an email that i might not be able to go , but lord knows im trying...


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

This is exciting!! :chili::chili:

I love the little awning for the pups! I can't wait to see/meet everyone who is going. There are a lot of puppy-celebs that I can't wait to see!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, Pat....your home is simply magnificent! And so is your hospitality!!

It's been difficult keeping this party from Pearl cuz once she knows about it she will be just so hyper - tugging on my pants leg!!! I am sure, though, now that I've seen these pix, that she's gonna "catch my excitement vibes!"

Seriously excited to meet everyone and their fluffs!

(Was going to give Pearlie a play date at Lucky's on Friday but then decided to NOT do that as she gets too filthy and just hates being bathed:smcry


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't wait! Omar's sister and I should be there around 12-1pm.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish I lived in Canada/US, your home is fabulous. I wish all of you an absolutely fantastic time together with your little Malts. Please post loads of pics afterwards xxxxx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw weather forecast for Saturday -- in the 70's and just a chance of showers After this heat, what a relief that will be.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Just saw weather forecast for Saturday -- in the 70's and just a chance of showers After this heat, what a relief that will be.


.....see what a little "weather dance" will do?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Just saw weather forecast for Saturday -- in the 70's and just a chance of showers After this heat, what a relief that will be.





The A Team said:


> .....see what a little "weather dance" will do?


We're having major rain here for the next few days.  I really hope it doesn't follow me out to NJ. Let's pray that the 'chance' of showers gets even less chancey. rayer:

Pat you tell me what steps are in this little "weather dance" of yours and I'll join you. Is it anything like this? :dancing banana:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! Everyone is going to have such a great time!

I demand that lots of pics are to be taken and posted!! 

Milo and I are so jealous that we don't live closer!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Pat you tell me what steps are in this little "weather dance" of yours and I'll join you. Is it anything like this? :dancing banana:


That's exactly it!!!!! Now follow along and join in...EVERYONE!!!! :chili:
:dancing banana::dancing banana::dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana:

and chant...no rain...not humidity...


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like a blast! Can't wait to see all the pictures!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

pat enjoy every minute ,your home looks amazing ,sending ((hugs)) to one and all.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Orla said:


> I demand that lots of pics are to be taken and posted!!


I demand that too  :chili: have a blast all!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i demand that too , have lots of fun , all of u take an extra pic for me n dolce , have an extra margarita  and have lots n lots of fun !!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> That's exactly it!!!!! Now follow along and join in...EVERYONE!!!! :chili:
> :dancing banana::dancing banana::dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana:
> 
> and chant...no rain...not humidity...


Uh oh, I was doing :walklikeanegyptian:and :sHa_banana: and :happy dance: instead of :dancing banana: ,Pat. I'll get in step now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That weather sounds like such a relief. It's been 90 and hazy and humid here these last few days and its making it hard to get things done. I can't wait to see everyone and see that beautiful yard in person Pat. My favrorite part about your yard (other than you and the fluffs) is a tick couldn't survive there!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Uh oh, I was doing :walklikeanegyptian:and :sHa_banana: and :happy dance: instead of :dancing banana: ,Pat. I'll get in step now. :thumbsup:


Well if we have rain, we know who to blame.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well if we have rain, we know who to blame.


My son was called in to produce the weather at Channel 2 today. I'll tell him to work on that forecast. Not that he has connections to he whom makes the weather. B)


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I WISH I'M LIVING NEAR YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD!! xD
Your picture sort of 'tempting' me to move to a nice place now lol It would be great if in here, we could get some nice gathering place for all the malts T-T


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> That weather sounds like such a relief. It's been 90 and hazy and humid here these last few days and its making it hard to get things done. I can't wait to see everyone and see that beautiful yard in person Pat. My favrorite part about your yard (other than you and the fluffs) is a tick couldn't survive there!!!!


:good post - perfect:amen:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Someone should post a list of all the members attending. I can't keep track of who will be there. I sure wish I could join you, but Idaho is a bit of a drive form NJ!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

me too Becky. Texas is out of the question!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a great house to have a party!!:thumbsup:
i know it will be so much fun for all going!


----------

